

Ask HN: Feedback on my new demo screencast? - atldev

Hi everyone:
Since launch, the most common feedback I've received is "you need to show the product in action". So, I added a screencast demo. Amazingly, it took longer than coding a significant feature. I had estimated 30 min. but it took several hours.<p>Lessons learned:<p>-It takes longer than you expect to get to "good enough".<p>-Invest in a usb headphone/mic combo (sorry about the audio quality- mine is en route from amazon).<p>-Youtube couldn't process the swf format produced by Jing (I had to extract the video and ultimately converted it to AVI before uploading for best quality).<p>-Lightbox libraries do not play well with mixed jquery versions. I had to pull the same libraries used on example sites.<p>Please critique before I share with my target market (corporate IT and Helpdesk managers).<p>Thanks!
======
atldev
Clickable: <http://statusdashboard.com> Then hit "Watch demo"

